# Genosamuel tier Guntomentary?



## White Pride Worldwide (Oct 4, 2021)

Honestly there is at least 7+ years of lore on this gunt guy and if one of you is desperate for that e-celeb cash you should cash in on the gunt. He is going to become Chris-chan tier soon now that Chris-chan is gone. You can at least squeeze 20 parts from what has happened thus far with his internet history.


----------



## Shakka Ahmose (Oct 4, 2021)

A documentary on the elusive Shannon Gaines would be better tbh.


----------



## Mr. Manchester (Oct 4, 2021)

Get to work, bro


----------



## Keranu (Oct 4, 2021)

I posted awhile ago screenshots of Mr. Snowflake accepting my request to make an Ethan Ralph documentary. He didn't know who he was but was immediately interested after I mentioned Ralph's scat fetish.

I'm not going to hold my breath on this one. He's an active creator and most of his videos deal with The Delray Misfits. He's been busy working on other topics as well.


----------



## A Logging Company (Oct 4, 2021)

A full on doc from someone with a moderate following in these circles would cause Gunt to blow a gasket so I'm all for it.  I'm thinking Beige Frequency, but I don't think he is willing to dive deeply into Gunt lore. It's clear from most of his deep dives into O&A lore was built on the backbone of having been apart of the O&A fanbase for years, same goes for his MMA vids.


----------



## White Pride Worldwide (Oct 4, 2021)

Mr. Manchester said:


> Get to work, bro


I might just be bored enough to do it when I am less busy with life stuff.


----------



## DogZero (Oct 4, 2021)

A Logging Company said:


> A full on doc from someone with a moderate following in these circles would cause Gunt to blow a gasket so I'm all for it.  I'm thinking Beige Frequency, but I don't think he is willing to dive deeply into Gunt lore. It's clear from most of his deep dives into O&A lore was built on the backbone of having been apart of the O&A fanbase for years, same goes for his MMA vids.


I think @porsalin announced on twitter he was going to do one, but then deleted it when he learned @kill all pedos was already working on it. Hard to tell cus he deleted his original announcement tweet but that’s what I picked up from the replies.

A ralph big video from either porsalin or beige would be great.


----------



## Keranu (Oct 4, 2021)

A Logging Company said:


> A full on doc from someone with a moderate following in these circles would cause Gunt to blow a gasket so I'm all for it.  I'm thinking Beige Frequency, but I don't think he is willing to dive deeply into Gunt lore. It's clear from most of his deep dives into O&A lore was built on the backbone of having been apart of the O&A fanbase for years, same goes for his MMA vids.


Yes this is the problem getting established Youtube docutarians on board with a gunt project.

People like Beige or Down the Rabbit Hole would probably find Ethan Ralph's psyche and fuckups very interesting, but there is so much guntlore in just the past year to unpack. And the backlore to better understand the corn harvest of 2020.

I think I had an idea once to make a thread briefly summarizing key points of guntory to help n00bs understand who is Ethan Ralph -- including embedded clips for instant access. Honestly Ralph deserves to be a much more recognizable lolcow.


----------



## ScamL Likely (Oct 4, 2021)

He's too much of a flaggot for it to be feasible as a moneymaker. Unless you wait for him to end up in jail or something, I guess.


----------



## White Pride Worldwide (Oct 4, 2021)

ScamL Likely said:


> He's too much of a flaggot for it to be feasible as a moneymaker.


You can always archive it or put it on bitchute/odysee. Dispatch isn't a big fan of Gunt and is a dev on odysee now.


----------



## ScamL Likely (Oct 4, 2021)

Bitchute is shit these days and gunty has an odysse guy (Tom or whatever) paypigging him so you'd have to do it on locals or some even griftier place to dodge false dmca claims or other strikes.


----------



## Big Fat Frog (Oct 4, 2021)

The only person who does and will make good Gunt content is @#KillAllPedos.


----------



## LordOdin (Oct 4, 2021)

Big Fat Frog said:


> The only person who does and will make good Gunt content is @#KillAllPedos.


Mah nigga let's not forget @Jarbo The Hutt


----------



## Moist Unguentine (Oct 4, 2021)

The best and most ironic documentary would come from Jim because of the fallout and spergfest that would result. Posaline, #KillAllPedos, Beige or Geno would be great too, just as long as someone does it.


----------



## #KillAllPedos (Oct 4, 2021)

LordOdin said:


> Mah nigga let's not forget @Jarbo The Hutt


JarbotheHutt, Five Finger Full Price, whoever made that dancing gunt background, there’s definitely some quality gunt content out there. Lots of people who just make one-off stuff. Godwinson put some great gunt stuff out, IMO. 

Speaking of Godwinson... I saw some of his older documentary vids, and he’s definitely got a knack for this. If he’s not still in his ironic guntguarding phase, I nominate him.


----------



## Fastest Hand In The East (Oct 4, 2021)

you have Jersh streams, they are pretty much a guntomentory


----------



## Criminal Stupidity (Oct 4, 2021)

Moist Unguentine said:


> Geno would be great


Didn't Geno get his soul sucked out or whatever when the incest saga came to light? He made an announcement about going on hiatus and people seemed to eagerly pat him on the back for how difficult and taxing it all must be for him, as if he had personally suffered something because Chris was now going to jail. I still don't understand why that would have been so traumatising for him or why people acted like he deserved special sympathy for events which didn't affect him at all, but something tells me if that was enough to make him want to back off of Chris he wouldn't be the guy to handle anything to do with Ralph. One waggle of the Gunted Swine's trotter and he would be terrified to risk drawing further irate squealing.


----------



## 6thRanger (Oct 4, 2021)

Part 1: Memphis Style
Ethan's early life lore, his Gamergate activities, meeting Nora, the first few killstreams and his swing at the female cop and time in jail.

Part 2: I'm Hood Rich
His success on Youtube, Gator, Zidan, Jim, Dick Masterson. A focus on his income, rise to fame, attention and money. Covers the Healstream content and the devastating YouTube ban.

Part 3: It's Not True!
Covers Dlive, stream.me and Dlive again, highlighting his decreasing numbers, increased volatility, departure of Zidan, the dox the paypigs saga, sperging out at dispatch,the IRL streaming with Warski, soph stream, Pillstreams. Introduces PPP. 

Part 4: It Is What It Is
Focuses on Ralph's divorce, alliance with the groypers, rapidly depleting numbers, increased alcoholism and weight gain. Breakup with Dingo, Rand and Flamenco. Trovo and his relationship with Adezero. Ends with Josh making the corn joke.

Part 5: Rad Roberts
His Mom's death. Ralph & Faith + Ralph & Vickers + Vickers & Faith content. The almost PPP IRL fight. Also beef with Josh "Broke Dick" Moon and the introduction of Pantsu. Shifts lots of attention to Kiwifarms. Gator develops low level schizophrenia.

Part 6: I'm An Entertainer!
DigiBro fight and the context with Pantsu, Ralph is increasingly delusional, numbers still dropping, Odysee saga. Impregnates Pantsu. Gets paper aborted. Dogkiller lore. Catches Chris's arrest. Multiple restraining orders. Shits himself and spergs out at Nick Rekeita. Being driven mad by Kiwifarms.


----------



## Valentinian II (Oct 4, 2021)

A genosamuel tier documentary ?
Just put on a narrator for his thread, it should be enough.



Criminal Stupidity said:


> Didn't Geno get his soul sucked out or whatever when the incest saga came to light? He made an announcement about going on hiatus and people seemed to eagerly pat him on the back for how difficult and taxing it all must be for him, as if he had personally suffered something because Chris was now going to jail. I still don't understand why that would have been so traumatising for him or why people acted like he deserved special sympathy for events which didn't affect him at all, but something tells me if that was enough to make him want to back off of Chris he wouldn't be the guy to handle anything to do with Ralph. One waggle of the Gunted Swine's trotter and he would be terrified to risk drawing further irate squealing.



I think he planned to go on hiatus before the incest saga.


----------



## Heavy Duty Boots (Oct 4, 2021)

Criminal Stupidity said:


> Didn't Geno get his soul sucked out or whatever when the incest saga came to light? He made an announcement about going on hiatus and people seemed to eagerly pat him on the back for how difficult and taxing it all must be for him, as if he had personally suffered something because Chris was now going to jail. I still don't understand why that would have been so traumatising for him or why people acted like he deserved special sympathy for events which didn't affect him at all, but something tells me if that was enough to make him want to back off of Chris he wouldn't be the guy to handle anything to do with Ralph. One waggle of the Gunted Swine's trotter and he would be terrified to risk drawing further irate squealing.


I don't know how he managed to consume so much Chris content without completely losing his mind, it is kind of impressive


----------



## FujiWuji (Oct 4, 2021)

The vast majority of lore is lost to the ages. Even if kiwifarms has a lot of it in text form, there's a ton of nuisance missing since the majority of video content wasn't archived. I doubt we'll ever see a guntumentry because without the video/audio evidence it'll be boring.

Even if the videos did all exist it would still require an insane amount of work to go through it. Especially now since he does multiple shows perday. Even more so since said shows get shoved behind paywalls or deleted altogether.


----------



## ♦️ King of Diamonds ♦️ (Oct 4, 2021)

Honestly if you could somehow pull Watcher O'brien out of retirement that would be my personal recommendation for our candidate for Homer to write this Odyssey and Iliad of autism. His shit on Amos Yee and Boogie were Godwinson level of Kino.


----------



## JamusActimus (Oct 4, 2021)

It's funny how the Gunt lore is quite rich and "deep" while the whole Jarbo story could be resumed in 5 minutes


----------



## Trigger Me Timbers (Oct 4, 2021)

Whiles I would like a guntrmentory. I don’t want it “geno samuel” tier. Geno is a loser English teacher in Japan, litterally the lowest tier of expat, more respect for russsians they  import in to help weld ships.

the only reason genos documentary format works for Chris is because the comedy comes from Chris and genos dry, matter of fact delivery works for that.  reading gunt tweets like that wouldn’t be entertaining unless it’s one of gunts more famous outbursts .


----------



## Juan But Not Forgotten (Oct 4, 2021)

Bad idea. Even GS's documentary on Chris is good only during the Golden Age, when Chris was doing something embarrassing online almost every day. Before and especially after this it is very fucking boring, since he is wasting his time on some irrelevant shit like Chris tweeting about MLP or uploading video where he plays football. Now imagine Gunt getting the same treatment with his all his tweets and streams. It's not worth it. 

In fact, why do people are prone on making those meticulous serious documentaries about internet retards? It's a video about some sperg who's terminally online, who gives a shit about every other thing aside from that? Give us the funny part, God dammit.



Heavy Duty Boots said:


> I don't know how he managed to consume so much Chris content without completely losing his mind, it is kind of impressive


I'll give you a hint - his favorite arc was when Chris began dressing like a whore...


----------



## Bloitzhole (Oct 4, 2021)

Ralph isn't interesting enough to warrant a documentary even half as involved as the Chris Chan stuff. Chris' way of thinking is unlike normal people, which makes his arc and tribulations interesting even when his day-to-day is somewhat mundane - all his ramblings, even the later ones, on Facebook and Twitter, are from a POV that mentally well folk have a hard time fathoming. 

Ethan Ralph isn't like that. He's a shouty internet man with thin skin and low impulse control, nothing more. A single Null person stream in a year or two would be plenty.


----------



## NynchLiggers (Oct 4, 2021)

At most Gunt deserves a 45 minute video that highlights his greatest moments of failure, since even as a lolcow he is inferior.


----------



## Ted Kaczynski (Oct 4, 2021)

here, I'll make the documentary. all I need is about 2000 dollars sent to my paypal.


----------



## JoseRaulChupacabra (Oct 4, 2021)

*puts on Geno voice*

_On September 29th 2018, Ethan Ralph held the Healstream, a special episode of the Killstream in which all the super chats were donated to St. Jude's which is a hospital for children suffering cancer.  The guests of the stream include Jay Dyer, Nick Fuentes, Dick Masterson, Mark Collett, Vee, Dame Pesos, and many others.  The first part of the stream was a debate about the Holocaust.  Later on, Sam Hyde, made a brief appearance which followed shortly after by the guests singing "Ram Ranch," a song about homosexual cowboys.

A few weeks after, all the donations were refunded, and Ralph was deplatformed from Youtube.  Even the archives of his streams were purged from Youtube.  This forced Ralph to look for alternative streaming sites, first Dlive and the Stream.me. _

Alternatively:

_In a now infamous episode that would be known as the Pillstream, an inebriated Ralph picked a fight with his co-hosts Gator and Flamenco.  The latter was attacked by Ralph for his autism, while Gator reminded Ralph that people could hear "that," referring to the popping sound that the pills bottle was making.  

After his cohosts left the stream, Ralph passed out but forgot to turn off the stream.  When morning came, Ralph streamed himself looking at a picture of Soph for a few minutes.    _


----------



## Jack Awful (Oct 4, 2021)

Criminal Stupidity said:


> Didn't Geno get his soul sucked out or whatever when the incest saga came to light? He made an announcement about going on hiatus and people seemed to eagerly pat him on the back for how difficult and taxing it all must be for him, as if he had personally suffered something because Chris was now going to jail. I still don't understand why that would have been so traumatising for him or why people acted like he deserved special sympathy for events which didn't affect him at all, but something tells me if that was enough to make him want to back off of Chris he wouldn't be the guy to handle anything to do with Ralph. One waggle of the Gunted Swine's trotter and he would be terrified to risk drawing further irate squealing.


I think it'd be better than him releasing an episode immediately after it was revealed Chris raped his mom.


----------



## CeeShape (Oct 4, 2021)

lot of the better history is gone
before gamergate ralph what was that like, the night streams before killstream, lost episodes he deleted ?
for time i wanted a documentry then thought it will not satisfy me and i will want to correct and add to it
any person a documentry maker works with will be bias and i would not learn a new thing or new information

i would want a documentry on him before he made his web site i will  have disappointment with a documentry made on his time live streaming i will watch it though


----------



## Ethan Ralphs Micro Peen (Oct 4, 2021)

Whoever ends up doing a documentary, do us all a favor and just drop it when it's done. No hyping or fanfare. People around here have a problem with drip feeding when shock-and-awe is objectively the best way to fuck with Ralph.

My pick for ideal person to make the documentary would be Internet Historian. He's a popular guy who I think lurks this part of the internet.


----------



## #KillAllPedos (Oct 4, 2021)

Bloitzhole said:


> Ralph isn't interesting enough to warrant a documentary even half as involved as the Chris Chan stuff. Chris' way of thinking is unlike normal people, which makes his arc and tribulations interesting even when his day-to-day is somewhat mundane - all his ramblings, even the later ones, on Facebook and Twitter, are from a POV that mentally well folk have a hard time fathoming.
> 
> Ethan Ralph isn't like that. He's a shouty internet man with thin skin and low impulse control, nothing more. A single Null person stream in a year or two would be plenty.


Whether you find his antics interesting or not is a matter of taste. But Chris has been a cow for much longer, so he’s got more content for that reason alone. Ethan only truly ascended to cowdom around 2019 (although you could include Gamergate and his first jail arc as cow-like behavior). Right now, there’s only enough content for 7 or 8 45-minute episodes, but give him a few years. He could probably triple that before a grand finale.


----------



## Jack Awful (Oct 4, 2021)

#KillAllPedos said:


> Whether you find his antics interesting or not is a matter of taste. But Chris has been a cow for much longer, so he’s got more content for that reason alone. Ethan only truly ascended to cowdom around 2019 (although you could include Gamergate and his first jail arc as cow-like behavior). Right now, there’s only enough content for 7 or 8 45-minute episodes, but give him a few years. He could probably triple that before a grand finale.


I'd argue there's only enough for a feature length doc if you put everything in.


----------



## GunnlaugurSassoon (Oct 4, 2021)

Fuck Geno tier, it should be "COBRA LORE"/Bitesize Cobra Vids tier. Treating it like an episode of Unsolved Mysteries complete with creepy music and mood voice over


----------



## Null (Oct 4, 2021)

Main issue is that Chris is an easy target for the entire Internet. He's very non-political (aside from some light gender shit), but there are some very low IQ mutts on /pol/ who unironically believe Ralph is anything but an avatar of gluttony and actually fall hook-line-and-sinker for his CHRIST IS KANG grift. Ralph would also aggressively go after anyone who tried this so it's a matter of: do you want to spend a ton of time making something that's just going to make a pig-man stalk them, defame them, and pester them with frivolous DMCAs + whatever problems his zombie fans create?


----------



## Kramer on the phone (Oct 4, 2021)

why do people expect a comprehensive history? ethan's spergery obviously isn't big enough to fill a wikia or 100 episode doc. As i and i bet others said before Ethan is basically millenial Anthony Cumia. So something along those lines would probably be the best fit overall compared to he GenoSamuel treatment, case in point Geno used a shitload of primary sources and clips for his story, while Anthony Cumia's demented World despite having huge chunks of media to go on mainly used a lot of forum posts and reactions. Honestly thats something that is different with beige and porsalin compared to geno samuel. geno just played the clips and summarized the wiki *just the facts* style*,* while with those two their docs heavily rely on their narration to build the story, sort of like what jim or other competent documentations do. 

Case in point the Faith arc, while you could go over the bare plot points and let people decide on their own, its a shitty format and will led to some Daxter-types going, "he's an awesome chad!, we'd all fuck teenagers if we could! Whats the big deal!" sort of like how there was a brief increase in the pro-chris-chan camp during the release of the episodes. People who saw him as a tragic figure that kept being handed shit cards in life, even if he was a dick "he's a heckin autisitic anti-cop tranny being trolled by nazis just like me!"

But any competent documentarian would use the plot points to build the narrative of how pathetic he is, like Null and other adults have said, it wouldn't matter if she was 18,14, or 25. the blatant immaturity combined with how he essentially stole her and clearly is only using her as a trophy to make himself feel better showed him to be a massive piece of shit, him essentially blaming her for the kiwifarms mocking him and blaming her directly for him losing an audience and money because of his actions showed how little he cared about her outside of her holes. another reason you can't go full Comprehensive is because of how much of chris-chan's leaked private messages acted as a sort of internal monologue in a way you wouldn't see from any non-autistic non-gullible person. 

Now the way porsalin and beige filled those gaps was by essentially leading the witness, because Bert Krischner didn't openly say "i'm an attention whore who tells bullshit stories and has a drinking problem" they basically had to use reactions (secondary sources) and people's comments and takes on the protagonist to prove exactly that narrative.

Same with the Demented world vids, you use the subjects social media posts and vids as evidence for your thesis but you use the secoundary sources as the string that ties them together. Its why both comedian documentarians use Redbar so fucking much because he will play the same clip that a GS would have just let go by or the same transcript read without bias and shove his own hot take in using his immense social IQ to basically teach the autists watching "this guy keeps saying 'this is 100% true im not making this up' because he's so used to people saying that that its become a tick, he's preping you to hear a wildly true story that is clearly bullshit" then you can just pull that quote and have another guy say the thesis out loud which enforces it because its not just one loser on youtube saying this, its clearly many of his peers. 

 the Chris-chan comprehensive is good for a neat summary of events, but with an ethan doc there is so much near real time streamers and commenters that called him out or figured him out that to leave that on the table because you want a "just the facts" doc is fucking idiotic. Case in point Null basically calling out Ethan for his prepared speech a few days later. in the GenoSamuel doc you don't get stuff like that because its so focused on its subject it won't let you be sullied with peoples realizations or hot takes about the subject themselves. while with demented world and the porsalin/beige docs thats almost the entire point. that and the mocking names they call the subjects. 

obviously expectin Geno to somehow find old posts on even older forums and getting clips from other youtubers and radio shows that talked about chris-chan over a decade after the events in question seems like a bit of an ask, and when most of the discussion is text based it probably wouldn't be the effort and would bog down an already bogged series.

but if you were to make an ethan doc the amount of voices and cast of characters all talking about ethan in general means thats probably 100% the way to go. Not that i don't enjoy #killallpedos doc, it emulated the jim style to a t. Instead all i'm saying is that it needs a different influence. especially because of how little there is to go on for the first 30 years of Ralph's life for the most part. Ralph's like cumia, his past while formative, would be boring to tell in a straight fashion where you pull every bit and story he told, especially because he has too much content. say what you will about chris chan, i highly doubt he has over 3000 hours of media he produced or like a million tweets and facebook posts. hell hearing GS read seemingly every facebook post chris had made me want to put a bullet in him.

Instead we need to abandon the idea of showing every fucking video and reading every tweet ethan's made like Geno did for chris in his comprehensive, just summarize the small stuff and move to the arc. In an Ethan Ralph's demented retort, his life from birth until Gamergate should take 5 minutes tops, and you need that narrative style of beige or porsalin to really make sense of it all.  for those that don't understand what i'm imaging please check out anthony cumia's demented world by beige frequency. it basically tells you the infamous tales of an *ugly pedophilic degenerate gambling bigoted thin skinned emotional man child* covering 60 years in 10 hours, some of which talks about his loser hanger ons.

tl;dr Geno isn't the way to go for a guntomentary, a beige frequency/porsalin style is because of how much content there is to go through for an ethan doc and how much of it is audio and vidoe based.


----------



## bigbombguy2222 (Oct 4, 2021)

At this point, you'd need to make a multi-hour long video to cover all the Gunt escapedes up to today, let alone what will inevitably come in later. Feels like it was only a month ago that we got to watch it jiggle back and forth up Faith's ass - let alone everything else that has happened between then and now.

He's not quite at Chris's level, but give it time. At the rate he's going, he'll be there in a year or two, if he hasn't kicked the bucket by then.


----------



## GayestFurryTrash (Oct 4, 2021)

I don't think Ralph is interesting enough for all that. He's just a fat wigger with too much attention on him all the time, he's not the weird collection of what the fuck that is Chris Chan. You could maybe do a three parter before it gets stale.

Ralph isn't interesting because of his life, he's interesting because he publicly melts down and shits himself.


----------



## blackboots (Oct 4, 2021)

Keranu said:


> I think I had an idea once to make a thread briefly summarizing key points of guntory to help n00bs understand who is Ethan Ralph -- including embedded clips for instant access. Honestly Ralph deserves to be a much more recognizable lolcow.


I'll fucking help.

I value my sanity far far too much to go the full geno route, but just trying to binge the last two years to catch up to speed was mind blowing. And I loosely followed ralph since day 1 of the blog. 7 years.

A+ to whoever put this together. Accurate. https://www.imdb.com/title/tt8391054/plotsummary


----------



## 5t3n0g0ph3r (Oct 4, 2021)

Personally, I would like a well-produced documentary on GamerGate itself with three episodes on @theralph (pre-GG, GG, post-GG).
One that took a definitive look at the events and figureheads surrounding it.
But, so much of that history got nuked when @theralph got yeeted from YouTube.
Gator might have all of the GamerGate-era Killstreams backed up, but I doubt anyone else at the time archived all of them.
Shame. Would have been real useful in building OPs.


----------



## Ragnarlodbrok (Oct 4, 2021)

Keranu said:


> Yes this is the problem getting established Youtube docutarians on board with a gunt project.
> 
> People like Beige or Down the Rabbit Hole would probably find Ethan Ralph's psyche and fuckups very interesting, but there is so much guntlore in just the past year to unpack. And the backlore to better understand the corn harvest of 2020.
> 
> I think I had an idea once to make a thread briefly summarizing key points of guntory to help n00bs understand who is Ethan Ralph -- including embedded clips for instant access. Honestly Ralph deserves to be a much more recognizable lolcow.


Beige is also a lefty fag and would get hangups on the wrong things. Nobody cares if guntlers a white nationalist or nazi just show him fighting life like hes don quijote and its windmill.


----------



## White Pride Worldwide (Oct 4, 2021)

6thRanger said:


> Part 1: Memphis Style
> Ethan's early life lore, his Gamergate activities, meeting Nora, the first few killstreams and his swing at the female cop and time in jail.
> 
> Part 2: I'm Hood Rich
> ...


PPP is legit gunt's liquid chris except not as ironic.


----------



## #KillAllPedos (Oct 4, 2021)

Jack Awful said:


> I'd argue there's only enough for a feature length doc if you put everything in.


It makes a big difference how you tell the story though, and which details you emphasize. Little details can provide a lot of content, with the right sort of exposition. Take for example Ralph’s Versace man purse. It’s gay and stupid, everyone agrees. But, as several people have pointed out, that purchase reveals a lot about who Ralph really is—a low-class hood rich wigger with low impulse control, obsessed with meaningless status symbols, etc. There are lots of little details like that with Ralph that tell a bigger story than a simple chronology. The challenge is arranging them in a coherent way. I believe it can be done, in the right hands.


----------



## White Pride Worldwide (Oct 5, 2021)

#KillAllPedos said:


> It makes a big difference how you tell the story though, and which details you emphasize. Little details can provide a lot of content, with the right sort of exposition. Take for example Ralph’s Versace man purse. It’s gay and stupid, everyone agrees. But, as several people have pointed out, that purchase reveals a lot about who Ralph really is—a low-class hood rich wigger with low impulse control, obsessed with meaningless status symbols, etc. There are lots of little details like that with Ralph that tell a bigger story than a simple chronology. The challenge is arranging them in a coherent way. I believe it can be done, in the right hands.


The guy always had a serious insecurity complex and would always overcompensate. This is no different from the time Josh made fun of him so he released a sex tape and impregenated two women or him spending his money on a steak ect..


----------



## CptnSnshn (Oct 5, 2021)

A genosamuel tier documentary.

So some autist with a shitty voice making what should be a 5 part doccumenty into 30+ beacuse he doesn't know how to cut shit down?


----------



## Evan_Wynn_D (Oct 5, 2021)

Ralph is nowhere near as influential as Chris-Chan. Barely anyone is really. But if a player can be a semi-influential player while not having much influence in the community, it's a good thing. Ralph is unpopular. You can see from the poll. He's just not the most influencial person. The only reason he's even close to Chris-Chan is because he's really, really powerful. Nobody else even comes close to being as influential as he is.


----------



## 5t3n0g0ph3r (Oct 5, 2021)

Evan_Wynn_D said:


> Ralph is nowhere near as influential as Chris-Chan. Barely anyone is really. But if a player can be a semi-influential player while not having much influence in the community, it's a good thing. Ralph is unpopular. You can see from the poll. He's just not the most influencial person. The only reason he's even close to Chris-Chan is because he's really, really powerful. Nobody else even comes close to being as influential as he is.


"Chris" and "powerful" do not belong in the same sentence nor within proximity of each other.
Much like "Ralph" and "slim."


----------



## Insanely Retarded (Oct 5, 2021)

Honestly, I don't think it will happen, there's too much information to go through that is not easily found/catalogued, then it's what's been said about Ralph DMCAing any videos using his content. 
The video content from the GG days (if you can call it that since it was either just pictures of avatars on screen or Ralph sharing his desktop there was no actual video feed) is fucking boring. The KS back then was even worse than it is now, it was 4-5 idiots on a call with Ralph (usually drunk out of his mind) talking about GG/Ghazi and whining.
Everything interesting during GG happened outside of the KS/on Twitter: 

Ralph harassing the family of that girl who died
Ralph's obsession with Liana K
Ralph waging war against /baph/
Ralph sperging at BTP
Wu throwing Ralph out and the video being put out proving Ralph is a midget
Ralph being catfished and his micro dick pic passed around on twitter, ending up with Mercedes Carrera calling it a micro dick
Ralph vs KoP but that is still going on to this day, so.
Probably a few more but that's all I remember.
The only thing that happened on the KS that I can remember is Ralph openly grooming a teenage Nora until she married him. 

The best thing would be talking to someone who previously had a relationship to Ralph like the flashbang puppy guy (forgot his name) who Ralph used to dox people back then and they had a falling out during stream.me which ended up with Ralph threatening the guy. He would probably had a lot to say about Ralph. Either that or talking to Nora but that will probably never happen since she managed to leave this shit behind.

Anyway, more than a documentary Ralph needs a wiki to document and catalogue all this shit, threads are great to discuss it, but makes it impossible to go back 1-2 years later and easily find what you need most of the time.


----------



## High Tea (Oct 5, 2021)

Insanely Retarded said:


> The best thing would be talking to someone who previously had a relationship to Ralph like the flashbang puppy guy (forgot his name) who Ralph used to dox people back then and they had a falling out during stream.me which ended up with Ralph threatening the guy. He would probably had a lot to say about Ralph. Either that or talking to Nora but that will probably never happen since she managed to leave this shit behind.


Wild Goose was the flashbang puppy guy.  It's rumored Nora signed an nda.


----------



## Niggernerd (Oct 5, 2021)

Colossal is crazy would be a great choice if he still did videos.


----------



## Insanely Retarded (Oct 5, 2021)

High Tea said:


> Wild Goose was the flashbang puppy guy.  It's rumored Nora signed an nda.


Yes thank you, couldn't remember the name. He would probably be the best choice to talk to for Ralph's GG days. 

As for the Nora nda thing, I doubt it's true, Ralph is not willing to pay a lawyer to represent him in court unless there's jailtime involved, so I doubt he would do what's necessary to get a real NDA done, they probably just agreed that if he payed her and left her alone she would go away quietly.


----------



## ♦️ King of Diamonds ♦️ (Oct 6, 2021)

Remember that fucking god-awful shitshow of Ralph attempting to play War of Rights- the Civil War game? I would love to see some people in the Faze clan or Keemstar do a analysis of how poorly his FPS skills are!


----------



## thismanlies (Oct 6, 2021)

I think you'd just have to update the Ballad of Ethan Ralph video to include the Healstream and maybe footage of him getting thrown out of a press conference by John Flynt. Outside of that, there's really not much to see. Ralph isn't nearly as well documented as Chris.


----------



## Claire 2.0 (Oct 6, 2021)

i'd be lying to say i wouldn't love to see that, but ralph is nowhere near as documented as chris. i think the only reason geno was able to make such a long documentary series is because of ye olde CWCki. ralph has like 7+ years of history or whatever but it's a pocketbook compared to the thick encyclopedia that chris' documentation is


----------



## Vexillology (Oct 6, 2021)

Plenty of people get a high profile, like Amos Yee, and despite their best efforts to make their downfall hilarious, nobody in the public really cares. Chris is a phenomenon. Ralph is just the faggot who yelled over Chris's arrest footage.


----------



## _ThePieman_ (Oct 24, 2021)

working on it lol
november release

video doesn't cover just ralph, but his section is about an hour long. I'm not going too in-depth, just focusing on a few events highlighting how much of a loser he is


----------



## Christorian X (Oct 24, 2021)

*narrated by Louie Anderson


----------



## Anhero of a 1000 faces. (Oct 29, 2021)

Me-Mow said:


> i'd be lying to say i wouldn't love to see that, but ralph is nowhere near as documented as chris. i think the only reason geno was able to make such a long documentary series is because of ye olde CWCki. ralph has like 7+ years of history or whatever but it's a pocketbook compared to the thick encyclopedia that chris' documentation is


Yes its irrational to ask one person to make a documenatary Geno style on the gunt. The subforum is relatively new in his story you would need a team of people to go date events from a 3000 page kiwifarms thread, dozens of archived /cow/ threads, ED, and much more. Geno essentially had the CWCki which did all the work for him. Researching the gunt documentary would literally takes years on its own. Does anyone here even know what Ralph's history/internet history was pre 2014? We got an arrest record maybe, but otherwise stuff pre Gamer Gate is hard to come by. Then you have to go get his GG stuff from lots of different places, then to get the IBS stuff you need to go through /cow/ and the 3,000 page thread.


----------



## Keranu (Jan 19, 2022)

Paulyfrog64 just uploaded a teaser trailer for a new Ralph project.






Description calls it "a little documentary."

He also uploaded this funny piece a day prior.






My only gripe is that this Paulyfrog guy has a serious case of Jim-itis, especially his laugh. I like the videos tho.


----------



## ANiggaNamedElmo (Jan 19, 2022)

Keranu said:


> Paulyfrog64 just uploaded a teaser trailer for a new Ralph project.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Never heard of this guy but the TPB thing is generally Sunrise's thing. Not to say he owns it but mixing it up would have been nice.

EDIT: Maybe I'm just retarded and it was an overlay of what Sunrise does?


----------



## Insanely Retarded (Jan 19, 2022)

Hopefully he does a better job than the last faggot who tried it.


----------



## Monkey Type-I.N.G (Jan 19, 2022)

Keranu said:


> My only gripe is that this Paulyfrog guy has a serious case of Jim-itis, especially his laugh. I like the videos tho.


Based only on this statement I'm not watching this documentary.


----------



## Keranu (Jan 25, 2022)

I've mentioned a couple times how Porsalin may have hinted about making a gunt doc back when he was on Podawful a few months ago.

The F Ralph Festival seems to have confirmed this by releasing a teaser trailer. I don't know 100% if a full documentary is in the works or if that was only a fun little video Porsalin made for Kino Casino.


Interestingly the opening of the trailer says "A Kino Casino Production." This raises a couple autistic tidbits:

1. ) PPP and Andy are financing, publishing or contributing to Porsalin's documentary.

And 2. ) [schizo theory] PPP and/or Andy may have had a hand when Porsalin first teased the gunt doc last year, before the Warski-Ralph bridge officially burned.


I'm excited for this one. And Porsalin seems excited too, proclaiming that the Ethan Ralph drama is the funniest shit on the internet.

 Porsalin is busy working on finishing the Mersh doc and something else first, I think. He tends to work quickly though so I think a 2022 release is probable.


----------



## Jack Awful (Jan 25, 2022)

IDK if there's enough Ralph content and interest for a 40 hour 300 part documentary like Geno that goes over everything Ralph's ever said from childhood through today, but I'd like to see a Porsalin style documentary that pokes fun at him and condenses the story.


----------



## NynchLiggers (Jan 25, 2022)

Insanely Retarded said:


> Hopefully he does a better job than the last faggot who tried it.


As soon as I saw that the one making was a underaged tranny that orbited the jewtube commentary community, I knew it would be full of shit and have a gay moral lesson at the end.


----------



## CringeMomma (Jan 25, 2022)

https://www.patreon.com/posts/61487612 anyone paying for this?


----------



## MeltyTW (Jan 25, 2022)

Jack Awful said:


> IDK if there's enough Ralph content and interest for a 40 hour 300 part documentary like Geno that goes over everything Ralph's ever said from childhood through today, but I'd like to see a Porsalin style documentary that pokes fun at him and condenses the story.


ralph just doesnt do anything, he eats sharts and does drank and drugs and thats it, he doesnt even get any energy from the drugs or sugar he consumes en masse. hes just this fat passive punching bag toy that has a voice box to yell comically antagonistic things to make you feel a big shot.


----------



## TinaP (Aug 2, 2022)

if Geno is a lulcow himself why did he make all these vids about Chris, to draw attention away?

I don't understand the 350,000+ views so far into the series... who is spending... what is it, 50+ hours watching these? That's like a week of your life you'll never get back. This is nearly as much as I play Hearthstone in a month.


----------



## Cymophane (Aug 7, 2022)

TinaP said:


> I don't understand the 350,000+ views so far into the series... who is spending... what is it, 50+ hours watching these? That's like a week of your life you'll never get back. This is nearly as much as I play Hearthstone in a month.


ikr i tried to watch part 1 and I just couldn't do it. Turned it off after 11 mins.


----------



## KKKaan (Aug 8, 2022)

bigbombguy2222 said:


> At this point, you'd need to make a multi-hour long video to cover all the Gunt escapedes up to today, let alone what will inevitably come in later. Feels like it was only a month ago that we got to watch it jiggle back and forth up Faith's ass - let alone everything else that has happened between then and now.
> 
> He's not quite at Chris's level, but give it time. At the rate he's going, he'll be there in a year or two, if he hasn't kicked the bucket by then.





GayestFurryTrash said:


> I don't think Ralph is interesting enough for all that. He's just a fat wigger with too much attention on him all the time, he's not the weird collection of what the fuck that is Chris Chan. You could maybe do a three parter before it gets stale.
> 
> Ralph isn't interesting because of his life, he's interesting because he publicly melts down and shits himself.


Two historic posts, one proven correct and the other incorrect in less than a year.


----------



## Braphamut (Aug 8, 2022)

TinaP said:


> View attachment 3557771 if Geno is a lulcow himself why did he make all these vids about Chris, to draw attention away?
> 
> I don't understand the 350,000+ views so far into the series... who is spending... what is it, 50+ hours watching these? That's like a week of your life you'll never get back. This is nearly as much as I play Hearthstone in a month.


Dunno about the videos but they're in podcast format which makes it pretty easy to go through between commutes and working in the shop. 

Ralph 'studio' stuff is only enjoyable in clips for me.  Gray beef bland shit.  Contextualized with his social media self-owning would make a documentary more palatable.

I only watch live when he's on the street.  He's at his most hilarious just trying to be his Ralpha persona in public while being dabbed on by packs of Billie Elishes and the desiccated hag Corrine.


----------



## Thirteenfifty (Aug 8, 2022)

Jack Awful said:


> IDK if there's enough Ralph content and interest for a 40 hour 300 part documentary like Geno that goes over everything Ralph's ever said from childhood through today, but I'd like to see a Porsalin style documentary that pokes fun at him and condenses the story.



Maybe not 40 hours, but 10-15 hours is easilly doable. I think it could be split like this:

1- pre internet Ralph's life living with Ronnie and killing dogs, life around his hometown
2- Ralph's early career and gamergate, various doxxing campaigns and whatnot
3- Ralph's imprisonment and subsequent release, pre boulder stream content
4- killstream and IBS Era content (Boulder stream)
5- late IBS content, Tonka fight, peak of his career, healstream
6- gunt pic leaks, knoxville fallout, cooperation and subsequent (obvious) betrayal by Zoom, appearance of PPP, stream.me 
7-pillstream and subsequent decline into sad drunk irrelevance after Jim stopped doing appearances 
8- Miami disaster, other pillstreams, Mumkey Jones coverage and slight recovery 
9- simpspiracy, early disrespect and mockery by Jim
10- corn joke Era, diddler Dax, Josh moon betrayal
11- transon family, Faith Era
12- demon baby and sex tape, vickers conflict
13- pantsu and chris-chan footage era
14- second demon baby, Jim betrayal, gator divorce 
15- bowling event and various fights/IRL fails, kino casino
16- subsequent events and cozy.tv career, nick fuentes, etc. 

Most newer gunt enthusiasts never hear about anything that happened before the corn joke Era, so I think a long form documentary would have an audience and a purpose. The only issues are that much of the early content is lost or only archived in pieces, plus the gunt would attempt life ruination on anyone working on the Documentary.


----------



## JAKL II (Aug 8, 2022)

TinaP said:


> I don't understand the 350,000+ views so far into the series... who is spending... what is it, 50+ hours watching these? That's like a week of your life you'll never get back. This is nearly as much as I play Hearthstone in a month.


Chris is a truly fascnating thing to normies and for a lot of people these videos drive home the fact that no matter what bad shit is going on in your life, that they can go to be and sleep soundly knowing that they will never wake up and be Christian Weston Chandler.


----------



## Keranu (Aug 9, 2022)

Thirteenfifty said:


> 1- pre internet Ralph's life living with Ronnie and killing dogs, life around his hometown


I once posted before I would absolutely love to get interviews with West Memphis natives. There has to be some bar stories about Ronnie Ralph; I like to imagine he was like a pre-internet Ethan, a "barcow" if you will, a legend that was ridiculed by the locals.

If anyone finds any leads in West Memphis, there could be great lore and documentary material.


----------



## Braphamut (Aug 9, 2022)

JAKL II said:


> Chris is a truly fascnating thing to normies and for a lot of people these videos drive home the fact that no matter what bad shit is going on in your life, that they can go to be and sleep soundly knowing that they will never wake up and be Christian Weston Chandler.



This is how I negotiate with myself when I feel like skipping a workout.  After about five minutes of CWC or Sunrise Productions I get the intense motivation to distance myself from the gross and slovenly.


----------



## MrBond (Aug 10, 2022)

TinaP said:


> View attachment 3557771 if Geno is a lulcow himself why did he make all these vids about Chris, to draw attention away?
> 
> I don't understand the 350,000+ views so far into the series... who is spending... what is it, 50+ hours watching these? That's like a week of your life you'll never get back. This is nearly as much as I play Hearthstone in a month.


Let's be real Chris stopped being interesting or funny post-tranny. I think anyone who watches it post tranny is sunk costing it or playing it while they sleep, clean the house, or do whatever in the background. The last 15-20 episodes are just slogs, it's great for insomnia!


----------



## Gina Gillotti (Aug 10, 2022)

Geno's work as far as research goes was essentially all done for him by the CWCki. Researching Ralph and clipping video would be a massive task likely requiring a team (of people who may not work very well under or with others for any length of time.) Then it has to be organized into a compelling and thematic narrative. Gunty's own story despite having many arcs is a bit repetitive because it's a spiraling descent. The best content though might be making an episode per incident like a brief account per feud including a summary of his allies and enemies many of whom are interesting enough for an episode or half of one but not their own program.


----------



## BrainProlapse (Aug 10, 2022)

I've actually considered doing an in-depth series on Ethan, not even to shit on him but to chronicle the good and bad, but it's not worth the effort for two main reasons:

 Ralph, his remaining audience and the dedicated ayyylawgs are feral retards and I don't particularly want to get dragged into the Guntsphere as an orbiter
So many details come out retroactively from pissed-off ex-classmates/gunt guards that older parts would be constantly invalidated by new lore


----------



## Deathfromabove (Aug 11, 2022)

I never was into bloodsports but isn't the vast majority of it gone from the internet at this point? Youtube purges and all that?


----------



## Ethan Ralph Is 5'1" (Aug 11, 2022)

We need a CWCki but for Ralph. With every event, characters and so on laid out in that kinda format by the collective minds of alogs.
Pages and write-ups could just slowly be added and summarized over time. Doesn't have to be this taxing and immediate thing.
It's the only hope we'll ever have of someone prominent feeling comfortable enough to dive into such an undertaking, when at least SOME of the workload isn't weighing on their shoulders.


----------



## Thirteenfifty (Aug 18, 2022)

Deathfromabove said:


> I never was into bloodsports but isn't the vast majority of it gone from the internet at this point? Youtube purges and all that?



I wouldn't say the vast majority is gone, but you have to look pretty hard. Encyclopedia dramatica had some really good lore on his pre-prison career and earlier retardation for instance. Most of the important streams/events are still on youtube as well on old archive channels.


----------



## RalphaMania (Oct 4, 2022)

@_ThePieman_ deleted his Youtube account, again


----------



## JAKL II (Oct 4, 2022)

Before we get a Guntomentary, we *must* first have a CWCiki level Wiki for the Guntomentarian to easily gather research from.


----------



## MvAgusta (Oct 4, 2022)

JAKL II said:


> Before we get a Guntomentary, we *must* first have a CWCiki level Wiki for the Guntomentarian to easily gather research from.


There is an ongoing work in progress Gunt wiki project as we speak

Ethanralph.wiki


----------



## Fully eshay skits bruh V3 (Oct 5, 2022)

Someone from the farms should do it, someone who has been watching the Gunt for ages.


----------



## Micheal Westen (Oct 5, 2022)

See the problem now with any documentary coming out about Gunt is that the alogs making it will be either as worse than him or cringe as fuck. Look at our potential "Genos"

>kinochet the faggot clout-chasin', dame pesos ballwasher
>PPP the cold, niggerball-gamblin, drinkin, griftin Walrus. As hypocritical at the gunt atm
>Moorski the 0 iq shit talking clown who couldnt get pussy if he bought it from a Portuguese hooker. Also local shameless soup can ballshiner for Keemstar.
>Medocare ain't doin it. He got fake cancer and doesn't have time. 
>COG is so boring he'll take all the nectar from the gunt and turn it into kimchi that's been sitting in the mexican sun for 5 days.
>Deadman and all the other low tier clout chasers(probably should've put kinochet down here but too lazy to move him) will butcher it with their faggotry and probably start cow tipping in desperation.

Only one who might do well is Porsalin and he says he won't touch it. I don't blame him. Everyone who starts to alog him turns it into a full time job and becomes complete f-slurs. 

 This subforum is the Gunt - "CWCwiki". All his dirty laundry is here. That's why he immediately threw away any semblance of morals he had and hopped into bed with a tranny to see it shut down. Or _TRIED _to, but quhween kehfalls ignored his advances. Not very ralphamale like, eh?


----------



## White Pride Worldwide (Oct 5, 2022)

Micheal Westen said:


> See the problem now with any documentary coming out about Gunt is that the alogs making it will be either as worse than him or cringe as fuck. Look at our potential "Genos"
> 
> >kinochet the faggot clout-chasin', dame pesos ballwasher
> >PPP the cold, niggerball-gamblin, drinkin, griftin Walrus. As hypocritical at the gunt atm
> ...


What about beige frequency?


----------



## Feignedgoat (Oct 5, 2022)

I would and want to but, going through the threads is miserable and the most time consuming. Keffals thread is organized and easy enough to put together clips and such. One accurate video would probably take a month to find and put


----------



## Micheal Westen (Oct 7, 2022)

White Pride Worldwide said:


> What about beige frequency?


No idea who that is. Sounds like a white supremacist and we don't kindly to faggot nigger bigotry here.


----------



## White Pride Worldwide (Oct 7, 2022)

Micheal Westen said:


> No idea who that is. Sounds like a white supremacist and we don't kindly to faggot nigger bigotry here.


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lXkCxsZG7zo He is like porsalin just less known ig.


----------



## LurkTrawl (Oct 16, 2022)

Feignedgoat said:


> I would and want to but, going through the threads is miserable and the most time consuming. Keffals thread is organized and easy enough to put together clips and such. One accurate video would probably take a month to find and put


The amount of outreach necessary would also clue in Ralph that it was going on, eventually, and he'd probably start trying to takedown old shit if he thought one was going to happen.


----------

